# English in Devanagali: ओंऐ ओथेर गुड थिंग दीद हप्पें टुडे



## johnjoejackson

hello everyone. i recently came upon a message left at my house that is as follows.

ओंऐ ओथेर गुड थिंग दीद हप्पें टुडे। इ फिगुरेड आउट ठाट यू कैन मके थिस ब्लॉगर औतोमातिकाल्ली ट्रांस्लाते स्तुफ्फ तो ओथेर लंगुअगेस। गुड लुक्क फिगुरिंग थिस आउट बित्चेस!

I do not know what is says nor do I know what language it is in.

If anyone could tell me what language, or better yet, what it means, I would be forever in your debt.

Thank you.


----------



## MiriamE

I think it looks Thai.


----------



## Masood

Whatever it says, you did a great job of copying it from a piece of paper and typing it onto this forum...without even knowing what language it is.

Hmmm...


----------



## Arrius

It looks like Hindi (washing hung out on the line to dry). But possibly though not likely,  its ancestor Sanskrit. Try looking up these languages in Wikipedia to check similarities  Urdu is virtually the same language as Hindi but written in Arabic script. It is certainly not Thai which looks so beautiful that one does not easily forget it even if one understands nothing.


----------



## Au101

That's English! It's English which has been (rather badly, I might add) transliterated into Devanagari, which, as Arrius pointed out, is used for Hindi and Sanskrit, amongst others. It says:

ओंऐ ओथेर गुड थिंग दीद हप्पें टुडे। इ फिगुरेड आउट ठाट यू कैन मके थिस ब्लॉगर औतोमातिकाल्ली ट्रांस्लाते स्तुफ्फ तो ओथेर लंगुअगेस। गुड लुक्क फिगुरिंग थिस आउट बित्चेस!

One other good thing did happen today. I figured out that you can make this blogger automatically translate stuff to other languages. Good luck figuring this out bitches!


----------



## Arrius

To *Au101*, I assume the Devangari script is slightly modified in a different way from the Sankrit, compared to Hindi  just as, say, Farsi or Urdu are from the original Arabic script.


----------

